# for sale: Yugo SKS



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

I have for sale a very excellent condition Yugo SKS with grenade launcher.

This was purchased as cosmetically unissued and other than the cosmaline it was shipped it, it was flawless and still is.
I have put about 200 rounds through it and I love it.
Its a great shooter or a great item for collections.

It has all matching numbers for all parts. 

These are going for $4-500 sometimes more.

I picked it up for $425 plus shipping and FFL.

I will sell it for $375 OBO


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

i just put it on arms list for $325, but I will let it go to one of you guys for $275.
Pretty good deal for a nice SKS.


----------



## masonmiles99 (Dec 26, 2014)

just a few questions about the gun. Why are you selling it, does the gun function at 100%, and is there any flaws in the wood stock


----------



## masonmiles99 (Dec 26, 2014)

this is my first gun i am buying would this be a good gun?


----------

